# power steering pump.



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I changed the high pressure power steering hose on my 91 stanza and since then there is awhinning noise whenever i start the engine.I did try to bleed the systemafter the procedure and the power steering works fine.I was just wondering whether there is air still in the pump.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

